# HAUNTED RADIO: Friday the 13th haunts, deadly intentions, pa4, halloween 3d, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: Friday the 13th haunts, deadly intentions, pa4, halloween 3d, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Malibu-California Friday the 13th Haunted House, the 2012 dates and information on the returning Deadly Intentions haunted attraction, Moxely Manor's Friday the 13th Haunted Attraction, the Hub Network's Janu-SCARY event featuring R.L. Stine's Haunting Hour and Goosebumps, the Evil Dead remake, Carrie, Paranormal Activity 4, Halloween 3D, and more!!

Then, we review the 1995 film, "Dracula: Dead and Loving It!!" Then the Freek returns with the tale of a reporter who spends the night in a creepy wax museum that is filled with the likeness of murderers, very lifelike murderers!! All of this, and yet so much more on the January 11 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-011112.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

